# Starting a mixed reef tank



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

I am getting back into the saltwater after 23 years. Wanting to do a mixed reef tank in the kids room 35-55 gallon. Some coral, anenome, clown fish, hermit crabs, ect. What should I look for buying used? I think I have some of the basics down. Protein skimmer, lights, and such. My goal is to have it as low maintenance as possible once established. Sump/fuge best way to go? How big of sump is needed? I often see what I think of as prety good deals used on full set up but wonder if any of the live stuff will survive the move? I had a regular saltwater fish only tank years ago but this is a whole different animal.
Thanks


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is a copy of an add I found just now. What do you guys think of this?
Red Sea Max 250. Loaded with SPS,LPS,softies,zoas etc. Have had this tank for 10 months and everything is super healthy. Has t5 lighting, built in timer, skimmer. Everything you need. Call or text for any questions or to come and see it. Tyler 801 663 9667. Willing to help set up and help deliver if needed.

Tank comes with the following:

FISH:

Yellow Tang
Mystery Wrasse
Potters Wrasse
Small Blue Tang
2 Snowflake Clowns
Royal Gramma
Neon Gobe
Cleaner Wrasse 
Pearly Jawfish

All fish are very healthy and eat frozen brine.

CORAL

Large birds nest
Large birds of paradise
ORA Red Planet
15+ head green hammer
15+ head multi colored hammer
Large stunner chalice
Grasshopper vomit chalice
Large devils finger leather
Superman mushroom rock
Green fuzzy mushroom rock
Other mushroom rock (not sure what its called)
Duncan /Coral
Red/Pink Acans
15+ head blue candy cane
2 purple ricordia mushrooms
1 orange ricordia mushroom
Large zoa rock
3 other small colonies of zoas
5 head Dendro
Prism Favia about 8" long x 4" wide
Large green welso

Fire Shrimp
Tiger tail Cucumber
2 Large clams
1 small clam. $1300.00


----------



## shutter (Feb 23, 2011)

In general, I like to use 1/2 the size of a tank for a sump. You have the basics down. Good light, Protein skimmer. Add to that a top off system so you don't have to add freshwater every day. 

Sure you can buy used. You should not have any problem with die off moving from one place to another. Don't know about your lighting details. Are you looking at LEDs? Or are you looking at halides? T-5s? Watch out for bulb life. People can tell you they only used it for a month, but you really never know. Better to find a used fixture and buy new bulbs. I run a halide system myself. I do really like the led's though.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

That tank already has t-5's 6 of them. Has 8 blue led's as well I am assuming those are "moon lights"?
Thanks.


----------



## shutter (Feb 23, 2011)

You posted that ad, At the same time I was writing that. 

Yes, those blue lights are moonlights.


----------

